

I Did a Thing on a Hill: On Meaning and Purpose in Games - wallflower
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/11/03/i-did-a-thing-on-a-hill/

======
thret
Too long, worth reading. This is a writer who enjoys words and uses them with
care.

I just really enjoyed this, thank you for the link.

